# Hat / Head Behavior



## Dunkin73108 (Sep 29, 2008)

So my 9 week old has developed this behavior where it HAS TO BE on my head or on my hat. I tend to wear baseball hats a lot and it's really taken a liking to being on my hat. Now, this isn't a behavior that I've introduced, one day while sitting on my shoulder, he beaked and climb on my hat. I let it stay there for a bit then applied the step up command and it easily came off. 

I've read that it's not a great idea to let them stay on your head, "Dominance theory" blah, blah, blah... So I've let it stay there for a few minutes then prompt it to step up off of my hat. For awhile it wasn't a issue, but now it's starting to refuse to get off my hat. I really don't mind it on my hat for short periods of time, but extended periods of time are a bit annoying. I mean I'm very glad that it has bonded so tightly with me and feels safe on my head, but it's also a bit limiting. 

My question is, "How do I limit this behavior of wanting to get on my head / hat so much?" It seems as soon as I open the cage door it comes right out and flies right up to my hat. It will not stay on my shoulder or hand and wants only to be on my hat.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Most birds seem to like sitting on heads. With my guys they want to pull at my hair.  I just persistently get them off my head and they eventually get the message. I don't know what else i can suggest.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't let him on your head full stop.

If he goes to get on your head, get him off straight away, don't let him sit there for 2, 5, 10, 20 mins or hours. Put him on top of the cage or wherever and walk away. If he continues to do the same thing just keep doing that.

He's still doing it because YOU are letting him, which means he thinks it's OK to keep doing it.

Edit: I forgot he's only 9 weeks old, but still if you let him continue he's gonna likely do it when he's older as well. My 3 (they're 9 weeks old) babies like to sit on heads as well, but it's getting to the stage where they want to stay there and I won't let them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Why don't you try taking off your hat! that would be the quickest way if Dunkin gets up there while your wearing it. If he gets on your head it's probably easier to get him off. Then give him a cuddle for coming down. If he still refuses to stay off it is time to put him down and walk away.


----------



## Dunkin73108 (Sep 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Why don't you try taking off your hat! that would be the quickest way if Dunkin gets up there while your wearing it. If he gets on your head it's probably easier to get him off. Then give him a cuddle for coming down. If he still refuses to stay off it is time to put him down and walk away.


lol, I actually did that today. I didn't wear a hat today at home and he seemed less interested than normal to get on my head. He still did beg to get on my head and did fly up a few times. I gave him a good "NO" and took him off straight away. He tried again and I took him off and said "NO" again and put him back in his cage and left the room for about 30 minutes. (We repeated this twice after that.)

Do you think eventually this will train him to know that this behavior will not be accepted?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! You probably don't even need to leave for 30 minutes. Don't avoid wearing your hat either. Imagine how easy it will be to get Dunkin off of your head if all you have to do is take him off WITH your hat.


----------



## Dunkin73108 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea, It's very easy to take him off with my hat. I've done that so many times.
When I do. He launches in to a "Begging/whining" mode. <- That's a killer for me. lol, so cute and sweet... I guess I'm a softy for this little guy. 

I've got some video ready to upload to youtube. As soon as I do, I'll link them.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd say 'No'; birds tend to turn negative reinforcement into a game. 

When they do the wrong thing, you can't go wrong by silently correcting them (such as taking your bird off your hat straight away and not saying anything until the message gets through). If you're vocal, they might decide they like that response and turn it into a very frustrating game. It's the same reason you can't tell a bird 'No' if they bite at you or hiss.


----------



## Dunkin73108 (Sep 29, 2008)

:wacko: Only crazy birds take no to be a game.
 My bird is like, "Oh boy... this guy's serious!

lol


----------

